# True ghost shrimp or not?



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Guys, I have been asked a few times lately about these ghost shrimps attacking fish or not. I'm trying to find until now the one link that did have an almost complete gallery and info of true and false ghost shrimps. I read it way back in 2007-2008.

At this point, I can only suggest you read these. 
Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp

Freshwater Shrimp in the Aquarium

Second link is more informative. The true ghosts would be _Palaeomonetes _sp. If yours have extraordinarily large/long claws, unusually large and exhibiting aggression, then you may have _Macrobrachium_ sp. These ones will attack your fish.:-(


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, don't confuse ghost shrimp for macro's! I want macro shrimp, but just not with fish. They have interesting behavior.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great info Lupin!!!

So then, the common ghost shrimp Petsmart sells for 33 cents, not the safe shrimp??


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

here is a picture I have found of the macrobrachium










here is one of palaeomonetes 










see the difference in the claws? also the palaeomonetes has an orange dot on the tail


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The macro shrimp may get to a foot in length, and eat fish. However, discus and angels, and other fish who naturally kill shrimp can track down and kill a full grown macro.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

It can be hard to tell them apart but the main (and often only) tell is the arms. Extremely long is bad to go in with Bettas.

Personally with a Betta I would try to stick to Bee shrimp. I love my ghosties but I find the Betta ignores Bees but chases ghosts. My Bees also tend to stick to the bottom of the tank or hide in plants, my ghosties swim everywhere which annoys my Betta.

Bees are also mainly vegitarian and love bottom feeder veggie tabs which bettas will sometimes ignore. This makes it a little easier to feed them.

The other advantage to Bees is that they are smaller so there is a lower chance of a Betta choking on them.

The downside to Bees is that they can be hard to find and often cost several dollars more than a ghost shrimp.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

This is good info.:-D

Are cherry shrimp compatible with bettas?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> This is good info.:-D
> 
> Are cherry shrimp compatible with bettas?


 
From what I understand, some bettas will happily eat cherry shrimp...then again, I have never kept them together...never kept shrimp...yet. lol


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> This is good info.:-D
> 
> Are cherry shrimp compatible with bettas?


Depends on their personality. Some eat them, some don't. A heavily decorated/planted aquarium will help.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

All my bettas eat their shrimp friends.

I've gone through dozens of shrimp. They get eaten.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Torat said:


> All my bettas eat their shrimp friends.
> 
> I've gone through dozens of shrimp. They get eaten.


I have the opposite. My bettas are afraid of shrimp!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

The Macro shrimp image appears to be missing. Relinking..


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wheeeewwww when I read this I was getting a little scared! I immediately looked at my ghosts and made sure they were ghosts!! Thank goodness they are! One of mine nipped Blaze once and that was 'cuz he was pushin' his tail in the ghosts face! I am not worried anymore


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm kind of worried. :| My small ghost shrimp is fine. He swims away when my betta comes near. BUT my bigger ghost shrimp scares me... he literally chases my betta... and when he's resting on the bottom of the tank he swims over to him, but my betta always swims off before he can nibble on him. I'm taking the big shrimp out. :/


----------

